# [SOLVED] Bsod 0x1E



## Fitzy553 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi im having issues with my computer blue screening on start up. The error code displayed on the bsod is 0x1E with the bug check string of KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED and has something to do with the ntoskrnl.exe file. I have attached a crash report hopefully someone will be able to tell my what the issue is. Thanks in advance

16 gb ram
crossfire amd hd 7850
amd fx 8150 3.6 ghz 8 core
hard drive 2tb
64 bit Os win 7 pro service pack 1
Asus M5a99x


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

Please follow - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html


----------



## Fitzy553 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Bsod 0x1E*

Hi im having issues with my computer blue screening on start up. The error code displayed on the bsod is 0x1E with the bug check string of KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED and has something to do with the ntoskrnl.exe file. I have attached a crash report hopefully someone will be able to tell my what the issue is. Thanks in advance
· OS - win 7 
· x86 (32-bit) or x64 : x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? win 7 
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer) from retailer 
· Age of system (hardware) about 1 year old 
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? 1 year. os has not been reinstalled 
· CPU: Amd fx 8150 3.6 ghz 
· Video Card: crossfire amd hd 7850 
· MotherBoard: Asus M5a99x 
· Power Supply - brand & wattage: Raidmax RX850AE 850 watts 
*·* System Manufacturer  com1 
*·* Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom) : 00182-021-372-179


----------



## Luminari (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

You probably have a corrupt hard drive and need to replace it.

Most of your files can be copied from it when you boot the computer into the new hard drive and connect the old hard drive like it was a memory card... You can navigate to it in My Computer and copy the files from there... If I remember correctly...


----------



## Fitzy553 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

i do not think this is the issue as i can still access all my data and it is running fine. It just does not like booting up. Usually it blue screens on boot up then i reset and boot to safe mode and do a restart from there. Then it will start up in normal windows mode. Once it has started in normal windows mode it runs fine.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*


```
BugCheck 1E, {ffffffffc0000046, fffff80003cff7fc, 0, 0}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for MS2Filter.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for MS2Filter.sys
Probably caused by : MS2Filter.sys ( MS2Filter+43f0 )
```


```
5: kd> !error ffffffffc0000046
Error code: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000046 (3221225542) - An attempt to release a mutant object was made by a thread that was not the owner of the mutant object.
```
The mutant object is most likely a Mutex. A thread has attempted to release a Mutex, and thus a lock when it wasn't the rightful owner.

Luckily, it seems that the driver has already been caught in the call stack and the bugcheck.


```
5: kd> lmvm MS2Filter
start             end                 module name
fffff880`11000000 fffff880`1100c500   MS2Filter T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: MS2Filter.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\System32\Drivers\MS2Filter.sys
    Image name: MS2Filter.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Sep 23 10:29:54 2010 (4C9B1E12)
    CheckSum:         0001391E
    ImageSize:        0000C500
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
The driver in question seems to belong to a gaming mouse developed by Thermaltake, and called Gamer Mouse with Tilt Wheel and Launch. Please update the driver from the appropriate support page for now.


----------



## Fitzy553 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

Thanks i attempted to update the mouse driver and it would not update so i uninstalled the driver. Will wait a few days to see if it blue screens again.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

Okay will look forward for an update, did you get error messages when attempting to update the driver?


----------



## Fitzy553 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Bsod 0x1E*

No i did not get any error messages when trying to update the driver. Computer has not blue screened since removing the mouse driver. Issue solved thanks very much.


----------



## x BlueRobot (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome, glad to be able to help.


----------

